# うなぎ文とこんにゃく文



## cheshire

うなぎ文とこんにゃく文を英語に直したいのですが、何か定まった言い方はありますか？つまり、これらは文法用語として日本以外でも知られていて、定まった用語があるのでしょうか？

I want the English translation of the term of grammatical phenomena called "unagi-bun" and "konnyaku-bun." Are the concepts well known in your language, too? If that is the case, could you tell me the terms?


----------



## Captain Haddock

Are you talking about the linguistic situation where a Japanese ordering eel in a restaurant says 「私はうなぎです」? And the other example would be something like 「こんにゃくは太らない」.

This type of construction is notable for being possible in topic-comment languages like Japanese, and impossible in subject-predicate languages like English. I would say the typical English speaker is _not_ aware of topic-comment languages in general, or of the fact that some languages allow such statements.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

cheshire said:


> うなぎ文とこんにゃく文を英語に直したいのですが、何か定まった言い方はありますか？つまり、これらは文法用語として日本以外でも知られていて、定まった用語があるのでしょうか？
> 
> I want the English translation of the term of grammatical phenomena called "unagi-bun" and "konnyaku-bun." Are the concepts well known in your language, too? If that is the case, could you tell me the terms?


 
「みみずのはったような文字　」　というのは　成句ですが　うなぎ文、　こんにゃく文と
いうのは　どんな　文ですか　？　なんとなく　わかるような気もしますが　。。。

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Flaminius

うなぎ文: 私はうなぎです or ぼくはうなぎだ
こんにゃく文: こんにゃくは太らない

Note that there is no structural difference between the two sentences.  I always understood うなぎ文 or こんにゃく文 (admittedly less popular) as a short-hand jargon for the Japanese topic-comment structure.


----------



## Aoyama

... And I woud have thought, at first, that うなぎ文 and こんにゃく文 were two kinds of ... calligraphy.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Aoyama said:


> ... And I woud have thought, at first, that うなぎ文 and こんにゃく文 were two kinds of ... calligraphy.


 
In that case, we would say うなぎ文字　こんにゃく文字。

文　is setences,

彼は　うなぎのように　つかみどころのないやつだ　is a commmon sentence.

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hiro Sasaki said:


> In that case, we would say うなぎ文字　こんにゃく文字。
> 
> 文　is setences,
> 
> 彼は　うなぎのように　つかみどころのないやつだ　is a commmon sentence.
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
想像できることは　”つかみどころのない、要点が　定まらない”　文章だと
思います。　

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Flaminius

うなぎ文とは「”つかみどころのない、要点が　定まらない”　文章」のことではありません。「私はうなぎです」または「ぼくはうなぎだ」のように、名詞と活用語の間に題述関係が顕著な文のことを言います。

日本語では、題述関係 (thema-rhema relation or topic-comment relation) が統辞的に明示されます。文の冒頭で、話の主題（話者がそれについて述べたい事柄）が提示され、ついで主題に対し新たな情報が付け加えられます。上の例文でいえば、「は」がこの文の主題は「私」であり、特に指示がない限り以下の文が全体としてこの主題に関連することを宣言しています。述部の「うなぎだ」は、「私」という存在に「うなぎ」が関連していることを述べています。二者の間にどのような関連があるのかは、文構造だけでは決定しきれません。食堂で注文をとってもらう場面での発言だというような文脈の知識が文理解に必要な場合が多く存在します。

題述関係を理解しないで、うなぎ文やこんにゃく文を英語のように主語を要求する言語に翻訳しようとすると、"I am an eel."や"Konjac doesn't get fat."のような全く意味の異なる文を作ってしまいます。ある名詞が主語であることは、述部が主語の行為(する)や属性（である）を記述しなければならないことと同義です。

xxx


----------



## Aoyama

> うなぎ文字　こんにゃく文字


Machigai naku ...


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Flaminius said:


> うなぎ文とは「”つかみどころのない、要点が　定まらない”　文章」のことではありません。「私はうなぎです」または「ぼくはうなぎだ」のように、名詞と活用語の間に題述関係が顕著な文のことを言います。
> 
> 日本語では、題述関係 (thema-rhema relation or topic-comment relation) が統辞的に明示されます。文の冒頭で、話の主題（話者がそれについて述べたい事柄）が提示され、ついで主題に対し新たな情報が付け加えられます。上の例文でいえば、「は」がこの文の主題は「私」であり、特に指示がない限り以下の文が全体としてこの主題に関連することを宣言しています。述部の「うなぎだ」は、「私」という存在に「うなぎ」が関連していることを述べています。二者の間にどのような関連があるのかは、文構造だけでは決定しきれません。食堂で注文をとってもらう場面での発言だというような文脈の知識が文理解に必要な場合が多く存在します。
> 
> 題述関係を理解しないで、うなぎ文やこんにゃく文を英語のように主語を要求する言語に翻訳しようとすると、"I am an eel."や"Konjac doesn't get fat."のような全く意味の異なる文を作ってしまいます。ある名詞が主語であることは、述部が主語の行為(する)や属性（である）を記述しなければならないことと同義です。
> 
> xxx


 
質問は　”　うなぎ文とこんにゃく文を英語に直したいのですが、何か定まった言い方はありますか？つまり、これらは文法用語として日本以外でも知られていて、定まった用語があるのでしょうか？”　です。　すこし　わかりにくい　質問ですが　文章をうなぎとこんにゃくにたとえることが日本語では　定着しているかという質問だと　思いますが　答えは　No です。
日本語以外の外国語では　うなぎは　外国でも食べれますので　なんか特別のニュアンス
があるかもわかりませんが　一口に”外国”といわれてもこまります。　こんにゃくは　
日本食　ブームにもかかわらず　どんなものか　ほとんどの知られていません。　ほとんど
カロリー　ゼロだと　外国人には　説明しますが　これは　日本人だけが知っている基礎知識
で　この事実に関して　外国語で　成句ができるわけがありません。　私は　日本語では
うなぎとこんにゃくが　日本語では　どんなニュアンスかを説明したのみです。　

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Flaminius

Hiro Sasaki said:


> 文章をうなぎとこんにゃくにたとえることが日本語では　定着しているかという質問だと　思いますが・・・





> 私は　日本語では　うなぎとこんにゃくが　日本語では　どんなニュアンスかを説明したのみです。


いい方を変えれば、「この文章はつかみ所がない。まるでうなぎだ」の表現があるかということでしょうか。質問を誤解しています。うなぎ文といういい方は「ぼくはうなぎだ」というあまりにも有名な例文に因むものです。日本語における題述関係の重要さは「ぼくはカレーだ」や「わたしは中学校だ」などの例でも示すことができます。うなぎまたはうなぎの持つニュアンスと「うなぎ文」の間には必然的な関係はありません。


----------



## Juli07

ご質問の主旨は、
本来、「私（が注文するの）はうなぎだ。」、「こんにゃくは(それをたくさん食べても）太らない（食べ物だ）。」という意味の発言を、括弧の中を省略しても文として成り立つ現象を『言語学上の専門用語では何というか』ということだと理解しました。

それでもやはり、ご質問は不明瞭だと思います。
日本語に限定した上でこのような特徴を指す専門用語を求めていらっしゃるのか、それとも他言語にも見られるさまざまな省略全般を指す用語なのか．．．。

例えば、イタリア語では、動詞の人称変化が主語が何かを暗示するので、口語では主語を省略して話すことがありますが、そのような現象も含むのか。ドイツ語では、一見、「I am the opinion that... 」のような表現で「私は...という意見である。」という言い方をしますが、（この表現がどのような経緯で定着したのかは知りませんが）、このような、英語などの外国語に直訳すると『破格』に感じる表現まで含むのか。
また、ネットで検索したところ、フランス語や英語でも、まさしく「私はうなぎだ」という破格の表現は実際に存在するようですが、こういったあきらかに非文法的な表現まで含むのか。

残念ながら、私には寡聞にしてこの質問に回答するだけの知識がありませんので、これ以降の投稿は控えますが、『「うなぎ文」や「こんにゃく文」の何を問題にしたいのか』を明確になされば、詳しい方からのさらなる回答があるかと思います。
（私もそれを楽しみにしています。＾＾）


----------



## cheshire

キャプテンハドックとフラミニウスの助言のおかげで知りたかったことが分かりました、ありがとね 
Topic-comment language, 題述関係 (thema-rhema relation or topic-comment relation)などの用語も参考になったよ！こういう用語を教えてくれるのもすごくたすかります！でも日本語ってむずかしいよね、ちゃんと通じると思っていたらちゃんと通じてなかったみたいだし。私は言葉を少なくして意思疎通する癖があるから気をつけなくちゃ。
ユリさん、ドイツ語の例は２格が明示される(Ich bin *der* Meinung, dass...)のでそれはうなぎ文ではないです。みんなありがとね。


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.　
I am very sorry that my English is very poor, and I have to write in Japanese, in order to prevent confusion.
////////

「うなぎ文」というのは、ユニークな日本語の言い回しであることがわかり、勉強になりました。

ただ、もし、レストランに行って、昼の定食にサービスで「うなぎ」か「唐揚げ」がつくので、どちらかを選ぶようにウェイトレスに言われたとしたときに、自然な日本語は、
「僕はウナギ。」または「僕はウナギ*にする*。」「僕はウナギにします。」だと思うのですが。

「僕はウナギ*だ*」「僕はウナギ*です*。」とはあまり言わないと思うのですが、いかがなものでしょうか。

*食後にコーヒーか紅茶がつきますが、どちらになさいますか？
コーヒー　
じゃ、コーヒー
コーヒーを　
コーヒーで
コーヒーでお願いします。
僕、コーヒー*
*僕はコーヒーだ。*　こういう言いかたをする人は実際はいないのでは？４－５人の仲間がいて、他のメンバーが全員、紅茶にする、といった後に、自分は他の人とは違うんだぞ、というのを強調して言いたい時、しかも、これを言うのは仲間の中では一番上司で偉い立場の人の場合なら、こういう言い方をするかもしれませんよね。かなり特殊な場合だと思うのですが。
*僕はコーヒーです。*（△）　私はこうは言いませんが、こういう人はいてもおかしくないと思います。ちょっと自信がない人、みたいなキャラの人などで。

（あと、最近の主流はやはり、僕はコーヒー*のほうで*（お願いします）ってヤツでしょうね。　  ）

*ウナギ文の例えをだす場合に、「僕はウナギだ」はちょっと宜しくないんではないか、「僕はウナギ」の方が良いのではないでしょうか*
というのが今回の私の主張なのですが。
皆さんの御討議をお待ちしております。

PS) 暑中お見舞い申し上げます。土用の　「うなぎ」であつい夏を乗り切りましょう。

LMに改名予定のWishfull より


----------



## rukiak

私も日本語学習者とかじゃないので、うなぎ文、コンニャク文という用語は初耳です。
おもしろい話だとおもいます。

Wishfulさん、こういう場合があるのではないでしょうか？
飲食店で、連れと一緒にいろいろ注文して、それが運ばれてきたときに、
やっぱ、夏はビールだねー。という話をし出して、ちらっとAさんの飲み物を見ると、その視線に気づいたAさんが、「ぼくはウーロン茶です」という場合。
または、注文が済んだあとに、何頼んだの？私はカツ丼だけど。と聞かれて、「僕はうなぎです。」という場合など。

「こんにゃくは太らない」というのは耳慣れない言い方ですね。「こんにゃくは太る」とか「ご飯は太る」の方が一般的のような気がします。。。


最近のうな重、おいしいですね。ほかほか弁当のやつで、多分外国産ですが、ふかふかしてて、私には最高級の料理に感じました。たまにはうなぎもいいですね。


----------



## Wishfull

確かに、「僕はうなぎです。」というのが自然な、シナリオ（コンテクスト）がありましたね。
それなら、「僕はうなぎだ。」というのも、アリ　ですよね。答えたのが上司であれば、「です」が「だ」に代わるでしょうからね。踊る大捜査線の室井さんだったりしたら。

「こんにゃく」は、ゼロカロリーなので、いくらたべても太らない、っていうことで、マンナ*x*ライ*x*のこんにゃ*ｘ*ばた*ｘ*　などというダイエット食品ができていると思います。
「ご飯は太る」はよく言われますよね。

お返事ありがとうございました。
Wishfull


----------



## almostfreebird

rukiak said:


> うなぎ文、コンニャク文という用語は初耳です。



Me too! I'm glad I'm not the only one at least.


----------

